# Crunch time



## Alan (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi to everyone.

Welcome to the ramblings of a man in distress.

20 Years ago I spotted a piaggo ape outside the Kensignton Design Centre. At that time I was all set to buy one and get into the world of coffee. However having a degree and 2 small children I took the safe option and went to work as a lecturer in a prison. To stressful and not to safe after 8 years I left. Fast forward to today>>>>>>>>>>

I have been doing shows for about 2 years selling Waffles ( as you can tell it is my best subject) This has been quite periodic and only at weekends. I NEED something for weekdays for a few reason but mainly to avoid a hatchet in the back of my head from my wife. I am considering selling my trailer and converting my VW T25 into a coffee bus to go around offices and industrial estates.

I would welcome any input regarding types of machine lever/gas etc or experiences from anyone who has adopted this model. Every comment is welcome.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Alan,

I've been selling coffee out of my Piaggio Ape for 6 years now and use a Fracino Contempo 2 group dual fuel. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this machine to anyone as it has been brilliant! I have since become a distributor for Fracino and can do you a great deal on any equipment you might need!

Andy


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Alan.

I'm afraid that I cannot offer any suggestions. All I can do is to bid you a warm welcome to the forum.

David


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!

Your waffles don't come on a stick do they? If so we may have met.

On top of coffeebean's excellent advice, you could also look at the Londinium II, Astoria and Izzo lever machines. Lever's tend to be advisable due to power consumption. You'll probably want something that runs on gas too.

If you want to go for the speciality coffee angle make sure you get some training too, the majority of vans I come across serve terrible coffee and I do believe there is scope for someone to do it properly. Get some freshly roasted beans from some of the suppliers on the beans subforum and see what you like, can recommend HasBean, Smokey Barn and Londinium as excellent.

Would you give up the waffles? I'd LOVE an offering of excellent coffee and excellent waffles, it's a good combo!


----------



## Alan (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, welcome and info.

With regard to the waffles mine are American waffles and are sweet or savoury, The ones on sticks are made with loads of sugar so they don't fall off, I will probably keep the waffle iron for shows but not for everyday use.

I will start to look at the lever machines. Hopefully there might be some at Food and Drink later this month.

Coffeebean are you static or move about?


----------

